# Rec Tec



## hooked on smoke

I was told that Rec Tec will be releasing info on new products today. Has anyone seen or heard anything yet??


----------



## hooked on smoke

hooked on smoke said:


> I was told that Rec Tec will be releasing info on new products today. Has anyone seen or heard anything yet??



Just got word, revealing will be at Noon on Facebook and on the Rec Tec site as well.
Sorry, I'm just curious to see what they've come up with.


----------



## hank2000

THanks. I will looking


----------



## POP A SMOKE

All new lineups.. the 680 is no more once sold out. WiFi, stainless Chambers, modified pot covers for chips, new competition base, and a few other tidbits including app.


----------



## ross77

Prices now include shipping so the 680 is actually $200 less than before.  The new controller has two meat probes now.  The "Lo" setting will maintain a fire at the lowest feed rate rather than try to maintain a temp.  So these could go below 180.  

They will be selling the new wifi controller as an upgrade to existing Mini and 680 owners for $99 in 8-9 weeks.

Also note that only the new 680 replacement, the Bull will have a 6 year warranty.  The other two new models will only have 2 year warranties.


----------



## Charles Kosal

I am a little surprised there isn't more chatter on this.  Maybe because they won't ship for a month?  I was within hours of pulling the trigger on the RecTec.  A lot of research that started with a big expensive stick burner progressing to the recognition that a big stick burner was a dream for me (not enough time to keep the fire going). 

I have come to the realization a pellet is right for me and liked everything I heard about the Rec Tec (read hundreds of reviews).  Only material dislike on it was the "made in china" part.  But.... I actually went on their page to make the order when I found the new product lines.

What is the feeling out there?  Should I wait?  Kind of reminds me of new models of cars?  Never buy the first year ha!  I am itchy but for $2k I can wait and not make a mistake.  What does everyone out there think?


----------



## ross77

Yes, I think you'll hear more about them once people get their hands on them.  

I am biased as a RecTec owner of the now discontinued 680. If you’re looking at the Bull/700 it’s layout is essentially the same as the 680. The materials are different but I think functionally it will be very similar.  

The 680 at $998 shipped is actually a really good deal if you don't care about wifi or extra stainless.

The 6 year warranty was one of main reasons I went with RecTec.


----------



## jakester

The Rec Tec bull is priced at $1200 which is only about $300 cheaper then the Yoder YS640, is it worth the $300 savings over a tank like the Yoder?

I am not pushing for the Yoder just thinking out loud because I will be in the same boat in a few months as I look to buy my first pellet smoker.


----------



## ross77

Does the Yoder price include shipping?  I thought it was $1500 + shipping. That’s really the only reason I didn’t buy one. It was over my price range. 
RecTec prices all include shipping now.


----------



## jakester

Yoder does charge shipping but Yoder has dealers all over the place and often they are the same price at the dealer. There is a dealer near me that sells a YS640 for $1550.00


----------



## ross77

Interesting. My local dealer added the full shipping price ($200) and sales tax (7.25%)so it was much more than I was willing to spend.  $1,816 delivered for a stock 640.


----------



## jakester

Yea that stinks and I agree pushing 2k is too much for a pellet smoker.


----------



## Madmaniowa

Charles Kosal said:


> I am a little surprised there isn't more chatter on this.  Maybe because they won't ship for a month?  I was within hours of pulling the trigger on the RecTec.  A lot of research that started with a big expensive stick burner progressing to the recognition that a big stick burner was a dream for me (not enough time to keep the fire going).
> 
> I have come to the realization a pellet is right for me and liked everything I heard about the Rec Tec (read hundreds of reviews).  Only material dislike on it was the "made in china" part.  But.... I actually went on their page to make the order when I found the new product lines.
> 
> What is the feeling out there?  Should I wait?  Kind of reminds me of new models of cars?  Never buy the first year ha!  I am itchy but for $2k I can wait and not make a mistake.  What does everyone out there think?


I think I am going with RecTec, Yoder is great and shipping to me is $180 plus the $1449. RecTec has free shipping and a 6 year warranty on their Bull or 680...their smaller Stampede is 2 years Bumper to Bumper is what they called it. The reason for the difference is the stampede and Trailblazer are more mobile and moving them to the park or family get together can cause damage and the metal is not as thick. I like their igniter, which is ceramic and seems to last longer according to what I have read.


----------



## ross77

The Bull is a nice unit. Can’t go wrong with all that stainless steel.


----------



## bdskelly

I just bought the Bull with competition cart Friday night. To be delivered “early April”. 
Like Charles post, I spent a ridiculous amount of time reviewing all the pellet pooper brands out there. Made my head swim. I narrowed it down to the Yoder and the RT-700. In the end a recommendation from a smf pal made me choose Rec Tech because of his own excellent experience. 
I’m not too worried about it being a new model. Not that much has changed on the chassis other than improved stainless construction.
The electronics are coming from the same reliable source they have always used. And the new PID - Wi-Fi controller has been used in other brands of PSGs for some time and shown good reliability. 
I have not read anything bad about Rec Tec customer service. In fact they have shown to go above and beyond. So I feel if on the outside chance the new controller turns out to be a dud, RT will make it right.
Lastly after weeks and weeks it was time to stop shopping and start buying. Lol
Just my 2 cents worth.
B


----------



## ross77

Awesome.  That's going to be a fun new toy.  Post some pics after you get it put together.


----------



## Rectecin'

bdskelly said:


> I just bought the Bull with competition cart Friday night. To be delivered “early April”.
> B



crap.  Now I am kind of kicking myself for not getting the competition cart!


----------



## Charles Kosal

Took delivery on mine.   Putting it together Saturday!  Can't wait to Sunday Pork Butt Action!!!!  Ha.


----------



## The Bull

I too have been looking into pellet smokers for over a year now...I have had a ton of stick burners all modified and still own 3. However I still could not get away from the 2:30am smoker light any stay up with it, for the 14lb packer brisket.. Well my search was dizzying to say the least, but I narrowed it down to the yoder ys640 w/comp cart or the rec-tec. Well rec-tec up'ed the ante with the rt700 with free shipping... It boiled down to dollars and cents for me. Wanted the yoder big time but they want 450$ just to ship to Mass. So that got me really looking twice at the rt700, man got to tell ya it looks like one heck of a grill really well thought out
I did order the rec-tec rt700 last night ....This what I get for a cost:  yoder w/comp cart ..no stainless solid front shelf...and no cover was just shy of 2400.00 shipped to me
The rec-tec rt700 w/comp cart...optional stainless front shelf..and premium cover for 1687.00 shipped for me, it was do the math and investigate the grill.....re-tec was a done deal..... now to explain to my wife what this huge truck is dropping off in 3weeks....." like you need 9 grills!!! what is wrong with you" I can here it now.....oh well.


----------



## ross77

Good stuff.  I was in the same position as you almost 2 years ago.  The Yoder is a nice unit but the shipping killed it for me.  And now with the RecTec's being stainless it's harder to justify the extra expense of the Yoder.


----------



## bdskelly




----------



## The Bull

ross77 said:


> Good stuff.  I was in the same position as you almost 2 years ago.  The Yoder is a nice unit but the shipping killed it for me.  And now with the RecTec's being stainless it's harder to justify the extra expense of the Yoder.


Oh I hear ya on the shipping...shame on yoder, 450$ shipping, come on thats over the top. I even looked at the closest dealer to me and funny their on the floor price had the shipping built in so it was still 2400$ Honestly if they didn't gaff me so bad for shipping i wouldn't even have looked at the rt700 but all things happen for a reason and i'm glad it did cause dare I say.....imho the rt700 is a better smoker....its definitely a better deal


----------



## ross77

I have a local dealer here as well. He also added shipping to his cost. So it was about the same price from him and ordering it online. Didn’t make sense. You’d think the dealer would get a break on shipping.


----------



## The Bull

ross77 said:


> I have a local dealer here as well. He also added shipping to his cost. So it was about the same price from him and ordering it online. Didn’t make sense. You’d think the dealer would get a break on shipping.


right... stock 10 and nix the shipping to the dealer. I would think at some point yoder is going to have to change. This new rec-tec rt700 is got to be taking a big bite out of them


----------



## Rectecin'

Honestly, I have only seen a Memphis, a GMG Daniel boone, and my rec tec in person, so take my opinion with a grain of salt.  For the price range, nothing can touch rec tec. There are better, of course, but they cost a minimum of 50% more. The Memphis is 400,%


----------



## apascuma

I have had a RECTEC 680 now for 3 Years and I am SOLD.  I have a Larger BGE and even with all the gadgets attached it does not even come close on smoking.  I have friends with Traeger and GM smokers - but my 680 I still think runs and manages better than those. The other great thing about RECTEC is the customer service - I'm retired military and work in Germany for the USG - brought my 680 over and whatever I need the guys always come thru and even throw in extras to my packages (controller, fuses, paint).  I have found that my black paint under on the bottom has begun to bubble but otherwise I have had zero issues with smoker and have run it for hundreds of hours.. even in snow over here in Germany all night long!  I've upgraded the smoke pot, igniter and have a custom down draft mounted.. I wish the wheel set up was a little better but look to get the new competition cart which will fix that. Pull that trigger - you will not be disappointed with RECTEC!!!


----------



## ross77

How's that downdraft working for you?


----------



## apascuma

ross77 said:


> How's that downdraft working for you?


The downdraft is money - cant remember where I got it but it was before I cam to Germany.  It was from a thread where a guy tricked out his RT680 and I ordered one from the link.  It still releases smoke from the chimney but when you open the lid the chamber is so full, sometimes you can't see what your cooking. I'm sold and have tested it open and closed, makes a difference!


----------



## apascuma

http://dongodkesdowndraft.com/rectec-rt680-stainless-steel-downdraft/ - Mine is a slightly different style since I ordered it a few years ago.. but this is pretty close


----------



## ross77

Does it affect higher temps?


----------



## apascuma

I just open it wide - mine is a different style and the entire circular metal disc locks in or slides down thus reopening directly into the grill..  I have the searing grates and have run it full on making pizza's and seared steaks etc.. with no issues. I dont see any downside - I have read all the comments on pellet heads and this forum.. you could always remove it pretty quickly if you feel like it doesn't get hot enough or it reduces your airflow too much but again I have not experienced it.


----------



## ross77

Interesting. I’ve read a little about them. So you really think it adds smoke flavor to the food?


----------



## apascuma

If you see my picture with the Venison Brats and Smoked mac and cheese you can see my downdraft.  I have run it wide open and closed (more recycled smoke) and have noticed a difference in my smoke ring and flavour.  Obviously, on a pellet smoker the type of pellet you use will make a difference as well (no different than wood smoking).  But as I said, I have so much smoke in my chamber when I open the lid I cant see what I'm smoking..


----------



## ross77

Ok. Just curious.  I’d like a little more smoke. I’ve tried a smoke tube but I thought it was too bitter.


----------



## The Bull

apascuma said:


> I just open it wide - mine is a different style and the entire circular metal disc locks in or slides down thus reopening directly into the grill..  I have the searing grates and have run it full on making pizza's and seared steaks etc.. with no issues. I dont see any downside - I have read all the comments on pellet heads and this forum.. you could always remove it pretty quickly if you feel like it doesn't get hot enough or it reduces your airflow too much but again I have not experienced it.


do you know if that works with the cold smoke box option?


----------



## apascuma

I don't - I have looked at the cold smoke box and when I get back stateside, will probably get one.  I would think, that since it recirculates the smoke and it still still eventually goes out of the chimney (where you connect the cold smoke box) it would still be effective and work fine.  I also would say if you wanted to run Jerky or something in the cold smoke you could manage the flow especially with the Don Godkes Downdraft.   I think with the DG DD you could better manage the amount of smoke & heat going into the cold box and if you had another probe could fine tune it.  The other thing that sells me on the DD is the use of pellets, I've seen where some companies quote 2.3lbs of pellets per hour, my 680 barely burns any with the DD, even in really cold temps (using quilted winter cover).  I ran my RECTEC 6 hours this Sunday with a full hopper and can barely tell any difference when all was said and done.  While pellets aren't overly pricey I'm still always looking for economy, getting the most out of my unit in a quality cook and not to just send smoke into my neighbors yards.


----------



## The Bull

apascuma said:


> I don't - I have looked at the cold smoke box and when I get back stateside, will probably get one.  I would think, that since it recirculates the smoke and it still still eventually goes out of the chimney (where you connect the cold smoke box) it would still be effective and work fine.  I also would say if you wanted to run Jerky or something in the cold smoke you could manage the flow especially with the Don Godkes Downdraft.   I think with the DG DD you could better manage the amount of smoke & heat going into the cold box and if you had another probe could fine tune it.  The other thing that sells me on the DD is the use of pellets, I've seen where some companies quote 2.3lbs of pellets per hour, my 680 barely burns any with the DD, even in really cold temps (using quilted winter cover).  I ran my RECTEC 6 hours this Sunday with a full hopper and can barely tell any difference when all was said and done.  While pellets aren't overly pricey I'm still always looking for economy, getting the most out of my unit in a quality cook and not to just send smoke into my neighbors yards.


well I ordered one as my rt700 has been shipped, I put a side note to try an expidite the shipping on the DG DD so I can install it as I put the smoker together.......cause if you think when that smoker shows up and I have no DG DD in my hand Im not putting that smoker together and using it .......lol hoping not to have to disassemble it again


----------



## jakester

Will the DG DD fit the RT-700?


----------



## apascuma

I ordered mine from pelletgrillaccessories.com - they dont show it on the site but Mike there can assist.. The model I got was the "new style" with the flip door.  It was $119.00 in June of 2015, but I think between that option and Don Godkes and some others you have more choices - what i was told on configuration - the RECTEC and others are all designed the same - the Don Godkes for the RT680 should fit the 700 no problem and is cheaper ($85.00) than pelletgrillaccessories option - from the looks of it, their stainless steel spacers and bolting set up might be tighter than what I got originally.


----------



## apascuma

The Bull said:


> well I ordered one as my rt700 has been shipped, I put a side note to try an expidite the shipping on the DG DD so I can install it as I put the smoker together.......cause if you think when that smoker shows up and I have no DG DD in my hand Im not putting that smoker together and using it .......lol hoping not to have to disassemble it again


I cant wait to get back stateside and see what options RECTEC has - while I absolutely love my RECTEC and customer service, thinking I may be able to sell it over her to a German, get some good cash in return and throw that against a RT700 when I get back stateside.  I'm envious as to what you are about to experience and absolutely love my RECTEC, for the price point, quality of cook, ease of use and the incredible customer service, its really hard to beat.  Good luck, you're gonna love it!!  As for assembly - two bolts, washers and lock nuts- pretty simple.


----------



## The Bull

thanks for the input....


----------



## Smokinwes

POP A SMOKE said:


> All new lineups.. the 680 is no more once sold out. WiFi, stainless Chambers, modified pot covers for chips, new competition base, and a few other tidbits including app.


I am looking at purchasing rec Tec 680. Is the extra 200 dollars worth spending on the rec Tec 700?


----------



## ross77

I think its worth it just for the stainless construction. The new controller is going to be a $99 upgrade for the 680 soon.


----------



## bdskelly

Smokinwes said:


> I am looking at purchasing rec Tec 680. Is the extra 200 dollars worth spending on the rec Tec 700?


I absolutely think the extra 200 bucks was worth it.  Hands down you’re going to want the Wi-Fi. It’s nice to do your heat adjustment from your phone or tablet from anywhere.  Heck I adjusted the temp from the home improvement store last weekend!
Stainless.... lasts a long time. No corrosion. Easier to clean.  In my mind they give you much more value than the extra 200 bucks they charge. B


----------



## Lookn4u

Just got my shipping notice and tracking information from Rec Tec! Now I remember what it felt like as a kid to see the Christmas tree going up....


----------



## bdskelly

Lookn4u said:


> Just got my shipping notice and tracking information from Rec Tec! Now I remember what it felt like as a kid to see the Christmas tree going up....


Let me know if you need help putting it together. I’ll run right over
Here is what to expect.






B


----------



## Smokinwes

ross77 said:


> I think its worth it just for the stainless construction. The new controller is going to be a $99 upgrade for the 680 soon.


I thought the 680 was stainless.


----------



## Smokinwes

bdskelly said:


> I absolutely think the extra 200 bucks was worth it.  Hands down you’re going to want the Wi-Fi. It’s nice to do your heat adjustment from your phone or tablet from anywhere.  Heck I adjusted the temp from the home improvement store last weekend!
> Stainless.... lasts a long time. No corrosion. Easier to clean.  In my mind they give you much more value than the extra 200 bucks they charge. B


Not sure I will use the Wi-Fi that much. I do like the look of the 700. I am having a hard time convincing the wife.


----------



## bdskelly

Smokinwes said:


> I thought the 680 was stainless.


Nope


----------



## ross77

It's not only wifi but it also has two meat probes.  The 700 and 680 cook the same but you're getting better materials with the 700.

If you don't need the size, consider the Stampede.


----------



## Smokinwes

Charles Kosal said:


> I am a little surprised there isn't more chatter on this.  Maybe because they won't ship for a month?  I was within hours of pulling the trigger on the RecTec.  A lot of research that started with a big expensive stick burner progressing to the recognition that a big stick burner was a dream for me (not enough time to keep the fire going).
> 
> I have come to the realization a pellet is right for me and liked everything I heard about the Rec Tec (read hundreds of reviews).  Only material dislike on it was the "made in china" part.  But.... I actually went on their page to make the order when I found the new product lines.
> 
> What is the feeling out there?  Should I wait?  Kind of reminds me of new models of cars?  Never buy the first year ha!  I am itchy but for $2k I can wait and not make a mistake.  What does everyone out there think?





The Bull said:


> I too have been looking into pellet smokers for over a year now...I have had a ton of stick burners all modified and still own 3. However I still could not get away from the 2:30am smoker light any stay up with it, for the 14lb packer brisket.. Well my search was dizzying to say the least, but I narrowed it down to the yoder ys640 w/comp cart or the rec-tec. Well rec-tec up'ed the ante with the rt700 with free shipping... It boiled down to dollars and cents for me. Wanted the yoder big time but they want 450$ just to ship to Mass. So that got me really looking twice at the rt700, man got to tell ya it looks like one heck of a grill really well thought out
> I did order the rec-tec rt700 last night ....This what I get for a cost:  yoder w/comp cart ..no stainless solid front shelf...and no cover was just shy of 2400.00 shipped to me
> The rec-tec rt700 w/comp cart...optional stainless front shelf..and premium cover for 1687.00 shipped for me, it was do the math and investigate the grill.....re-tec was a done deal..... now to explain to my wife what this huge truck is dropping off in 3weeks....." like you need 9 grills!!! what is wrong with you" I can here it now.....oh well.


----------



## Smokinwes

Smokinwes said: ↑
I am looking at purchasing rec Tec 680. Is the extra 200 dollars worth spending on the rec Tec 700?


----------



## POP A SMOKE

Smokinwes said:


> I am looking at purchasing rec Tec 680. Is the extra 200 dollars worth spending on the rec Tec 700?


Dunno.. I have no experience on the 700, but I would divorce my wife before I gave up my 680..


----------



## ross77

If you’re going to spend $1,000 you might as well spend $1,200.....

The stainless will last a very long time while the powder coated steel will eventually peel and rust. 

http://www.rectecgrills.com/size-up-your-grill/


----------



## Lookn4u

OK, tomorrow between noon and 5, two pallets coming my way. I'm off on Saturday, so i will assemble and burn it in. Probably do a few pounds of slab bacon to see how it runs and then..........


----------



## bdskelly

Lookn4u said:


> OK, tomorrow between noon and 5, two pallets coming my way. I'm off on Saturday, so i will assemble and burn iy in. Probably do a few pounds of slab bacon to see how it runs and then..........


Sounds awesome
If I may make a suggestion....b


----------



## ross77

Take out container for the drip bucket?


----------



## Lookn4u

I'll consider that, right now I have some of the Traeger aluminum liners from ACE Hardware, 5 for $5, depending on how they work I may try the cardboard ones from Amazon.


----------



## bdskelly

Dang it! This is what I get for cleaning it! These lenses are slippery! B


----------



## ross77

I gave up on trying to keep that lens clean. I’m sure RT will send you another.


----------



## sandyut

OMG now I have to have an RT700!!  Ive been on the fence about a pellet smoker for a long time and these look and sound killer!!!

anyone use one in the cold or snow?  Im in SLC and its winter.  thanks


----------



## trinitybarbecue

You guys still liking the Rec Tec? Debating between the Bull and Stampede. Want something I can get 4-5 butts on


----------



## sandyut

I LOVE it more than I can express!  And more every time I sue it.  Get the Bull, you will like the space and use it all I am sure.  being able to cook without your product being crowded is the best.

The Rec Tec Bull has been a very satisfying purchase!  It works perfectly every the time.  the company is also fabulous.  I use the cold weather cover to smoke in winter her in SLC - the first one had some stitching come loose (minor) - I called them and a new was shipped same day no questions asked, just apologies for the problem.  I almost felt bad bringing it up...  I also need to talk to them about a setting - they talked me through the pros and cons, how to adjust, what adjusting this would do etc.  they know their product and are very helpful!


----------



## bdskelly

I’m still in love with mine   Great smoker. I never have used it for grilling. 
I’ve got other options for that. B


----------



## sandyut

trinitybarbecue said:


> You guys still liking the Rec Tec? Debating between the Bull and Stampede. Want something I can get 4-5 butts on


hey where are you located?


----------



## banderson7474

trinitybarbecue said:


> You guys still liking the Rec Tec? Debating between the Bull and Stampede. Want something I can get 4-5 butts on



My good friend has the bull for almost a year now and loves it.  I think the warranty is unmatched as well.


----------



## trinitybarbecue

Thanks guys. I'm debating between the Stampede and the Bull. I'd like to get by with the Stampede but also want to be able to fit 4-5 (7ish pound) butts on at once. Think the stampede can hold that?


----------



## SlowmotionQue

trinitybarbecue said:


> Thanks guys. I'm debating between the Stampede and the Bull. I'd like to get by with the Stampede but also want to be able to fit 4-5 (7ish pound) butts on at once. Think the stampede can hold that?



I doubt it. It would be tight if possible at all.


----------



## bdskelly

trinitybarbecue said:


> Thanks guys. I'm debating between the Stampede and the Bull. I'd like to get by with the Stampede but also want to be able to fit 4-5 (7ish pound) butts on at once. Think the stampede can hold that?


Advice. Go bigger if you can.  Even if it takes another few months of save that secret rat hole money. You will want the room if you do any entertaining at all.


----------

